# Ratchet Strap Lengths



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

We use the 2 inch wide ones. Seems to me we get 24 foot ones. They are a bit long for stacking 2 doubles but are good for tying down pallets of honey supers at 8 boxes high. When we load highway trucks we like to double strap the first and last pallets. I think it is the law here. 

Jean-Marc


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Front to back straps or side to side?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Side to side. If you know the front to back length for a 16.5 bed that would be great also.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The standard length of 2" ratchet straps seems to be 27'.
They go on sale all the time around here for $9.99.
If you triple stack double deep pallets, you will need longer.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, 2 inch it is. Much less expensive then 3 or 4 inch.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

MTN-Bees said:


> Thanks, 2 inch it is. Much less expensive then 3 or 4 inch.


We stock up on the 2" 27' at costco canada. Best price ive found. $27/2 straps.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I've ordered from customtiedown.com any length, width or hook configuration. Had custom ones made to strap the forklift.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> The standard length of 2" ratchet straps seems to be 27'.
> They go on sale all the time around here for $9.99.
> If you triple stack double deep pallets, you will need longer.


Sure about that? I don't often triple stack doubles but figure their height at around 25" (at least with our lids and pallets). Seems like 6 1/2' high X 2 + 8 1/2' bed plus an extra foot or so only gets you to around 23'. Am I missing something?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there a preference on using wire hooks or flat hooks? Wire hooks are less expensive.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Flat hooks as long as you allowed enough of a gap on your banding rail. I like to keep a few J hooks with each truck for angled applications and situations where the wider flat hook won't fit, they also can be hung from a rope hook if your truck is equipped with them.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i bet he's talking front to back, 3 high.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

davidsbees said:


> Had custom ones made to strap the forklift.


Strap the forklift? I'd get ticketed anywhere I go with my skidsteer loader were I to use straps and not chains. What kind of fork lift do you have and how are you strapping it down?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

justin said:


> i bet he's talking front to back, 3 high.


That would make sense. We get by with the 27' straps without a problem on our 14' beds the 20' bed is another story. Front to backs are awesome when the load is square. We run a combination of singles and deeps and picking up this time of year often requires a few side to side straps to keep them secure.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Sqkcrk, the straps are rated @ 3,333 each I have four straps the forklift weighs less than 6,000. In CA we have CHP inspection and lots of scales never had a problem.












I've been having trouble posting pictures but here goes.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's one more picture. Well I give up just won't up load I'll try later.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I guess if it works for you and DOT is okay with it, what can I say.

Is that a Hummerbee?

I used to strap my Bobcat down by wrapping my ratchet straps around the wheels on each side and a strap over the forks. I use chains and binders now.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

No it's a swinger its the first one I bought new in 1989 and still runs like new. I have rebuilt the center joints and replaced a few hoses and cylinder seals. When we go over the scales I put a strap over the forks. The CHP thinks the mast will jack up and hit a bridge.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are the bridges so low? Semis are taller than that mast would ever be, aren't they?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

They wear guns on their hip so I don't argue&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

"The CHP thinks the mast will jack up and hit a bridge." So what does that mean? Was that a comment that a CHP cop said outloud? Or what? I don't understand what you mean by including that statement. Did you have to remove the mast before hauling it down the highway? I'm confused.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Well they pull me into the scale and said that I need a strap over the forks I asked why and he said that the rough road may cause the mast to jack up and may hit a bridge. I started to protest he then asked if I wanted him to bury my truck so I said no ploblem I'll get a strap out of my truck.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Now I see. Thanks.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Cali dot believe hydraulics gain pressure as you tow them down the road.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there any evidence to back that up? I have never had any forklift do that and we go down some bumpy roads.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

babybee said:


> Is there any evidence to back that up? I have never had any forklift do that and we go down some bumpy roads.


Undoubtedly just one of those DOT's that love to throw their weight around. You know the type. We do like to throw a strap over the middle of our Hummers to keep them from bouncing up and over the short steel stakes in front that we hook the mast over. We also run a chain around the back as a redundant measure to keep them from moving ahead. You can do all the due diligence you want but when you cross paths with the wrong DOT agent all bets are off.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Jim, I assume you are talking about on your migrations and not yard to yard.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

babybee said:


> Jim, I assume you are talking about on your migrations and not yard to yard.


What? You dont chain everything down between yards?


----------

